# Panthers reach agreement with Charles Johnson



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.panthers.com/news/articl...to-terms/0fe7faab-eaa5-4c0a-b8dc-2c534093d8cd

Not much else other than that is a six year deal. I guess we shall find out more when it is official


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I read on twitter that the total contract is worth over $70M, but the guarantees are over $30M.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

thats alot of money for charles johnson


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

That is a lot of money but if he can put up 10+ sacks with terrible DT's like last season then I don't see why he's won't keep getting better.

If we didn't pay him, Atlanta was going to. Which makes it a little easier to take


----------

